# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  no se si esto vale como historia de la magia

## qfast

Pero lo que ha echo Guardiola con el FC Barcelona de alguna manera se podría llamar magia o ilusionismo.
Para todos aquellos aficionados al futbol y como no a la magia ahí va eso:

http://www.cadenaser.com/deportes/au...csrdep_11/Aes/

no se si el administrador me dejará pero es que no podía evitarlo.

Enhorabuena Barça!!

----------

